# Buying UK London Exchange or USA New York Exchange



## normo (3 October 2012)

Hi All
I am considering buying Carnival shares which trade on both the London and New York stock exchange.
the stocks on each exchange are about the same cost when converted to AUS$

Any opinion on which would be the better market to trade on  and if there are downsides relating to tax,etc etc between the USA or UK. 
Any comments  appreciated.

I am aware of the WH BEN form that is required to be submitted to US IRS to reduce US tax liability from 30% to 15%.
Regards 
Norm


----------

